# Healthy or overweight? Share your pictures.



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

I ran across a thread on a different site where people shared photos of their dogs at what they believed to be an ideal/healthy weight. Others posted pictures of their dogs that they wanted to lose/gain a few pounds with progress. I figured it would be a fun/educational thing to do here, especially with the amount of times we explain what to look for to tell if your dog is a good weight, too skinny, or over weight.

Grace is a mutt and weighs about 105lbs. Ideally I'd like to see her down at 100, but her weight varies a lot depending on the season and she has lost 5lbs since summer began already, so I'm not too worried.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice idea! I'll have to get some appropriate photos of Katie and Tyson. Katie, I think, is a decent weight, although she's getting "fur fat." Tyson wouldn't be hurt by a few more pounds, as he's lost two (43lbs to 41lbs) since mid-December.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Yep. I have pictures and will edit them into this comment so it doesn't sent to moderation. That'll take me a bit, though, so bear with me.








[
Bug is pretty good now. (that picture date for the second should be sept. 2014 but is still where she's at)









Kylie actually needs to lose a little. Like a pound or two. She's needed to lose a pound or two (she's little) for oh, ever. I've yet to get it off her, and I don't really expect to have much success now, but I'm trying harder, so maybe. She is actually overweight - as in 'hard to find ribs', though just a bit - she's just very small so those 2lbs are a lot for her. Ironically she's got a hard little body - she's really pretty toned up.










Molly also needs to lose a little. She's not bad - but I really would like her down back to occasionally having a visible rib or so, and she's just not there. Over winter at one point she got downright fat. She's not fat now (I can feel her ribs and spine without effort) but she's also not where I want her - for her, on another dog and build where she is would be great, but I know from hands on that she's just a bit over; she just naturally has a ton of tuck.









Jack has finally gained enough weight for me to be happy with. His muscle tone isn't great anymore, but he's also getting old and prefers sustained sleeping to sustained exercise. 









Thud I'm also pretty danged happy with. His fur covers a lot, but he feels right and even with the fur you can see his ribcage. The right time of the year and some coat out of there and you can see his last couple of ribs.

So, basically, spayed girls are the bane of my existence. Molly's easier to take weight off, because I can cut training treats almost entirely and use a toy. I can't do that with Kylie and she's so tiny that if I cut the calories out of her food she gets no food. And she won't work with kibble. That leaves 'move more' or finding a low calorie treat she likes. I have yet to figure out the balance of that one.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Lets see what I can do for photos of my crew. Give me a sec and I will edit in pics. I've got a couple who could use conditioning, one with good weight, a puppy, and one whose weight fluctuates.


here are Lenore and Magic together and they could both actually use some conditioning. Magic used to look really good (I'll post another pic) but she got soft over the super wet Spring/Summer when we couldn't get out much. I've got a carting harness, the stuff to build a sled, and a backpack on the way. We're going to get her in shape. Lenore is at a good weight but needs to build some muscle. She actually looks so much better just since we brought her home a month ago (she was soft and squishy from months at the shelter). 


Another of Lenore, lean but I would like to build muscle on her. She is happy to run so I am thinking building in some jumps, maybe some agility would help put muscle on her. 


Sorry a good recent shot of Lad was hard to find. He is still a puppy but I'm pretty happy. I'm keeping him lean for now, doing some body awareness and balance work. 


month old pic of Lad


Freyja is right where she needs to be. When her coat blows out you can see her last ribs, she has a nice tuck. I wouldn't mind her building more muscle but she is good. 


Blue fluctuates, in this pic she is little chubby but she lost the weight again. It is a delicate balance feeding her just enough to keep her at the right weight, not too much not too little. She could use muscle but she hates to do more than trot around the back yard. She is also older (7.5yrs) and has never actually been a fan of doing much. 


Here is what Magic should look like. We are working to get back to that. 


That was still how she looked in winter so it has really just been these past few months of rain that got to us.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

This is where Toby is at now: 
















I'm pretty happy with his weight, I've basically come to terms with the fact that he may never have the kind of tuck I was striving for and that it is just the way he is built. He has a waist though, ribs are easy to feel under a thin layer of fat and yea - I'm happy. Currently he's about 35.5 pounds. 


This was him when we started his little weight loss journey:










When I went to post these pictures I didn't think I'd actually SEE such a huge difference in him, but you can see it in his neck!! Wow!


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Bennie when we first adopted her, around 84 lb and morbidly obese. 

















And now! Somewhere around 48-50 lb, haven't weighed her in a while. Just go off body condition for changing food at this point. I don't know... I think she'd look great if she had more muscle mass but hey.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Ginger's shelter intake photo from June 2013, a sweet dog that apparently had been left to free feed herself and hadn't had fleas taken care of. Don't know how much she weighed here but she still looks like she has a tuck.







Ginger after being at home a week and about 3 weeks after the intake photo, bathed and no more kibble gut, she looked pretty nice. Weighed 19.5 pounds here and has a tuck and a bit of a waist in spite of being very squishy. 







Ginger last year finally at a good weight, 14 pounds. Note the skinny neck, she doesn't have as bad a pinhead look. Since her front legs are now under her body her gait is better too.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Well Meeko's so fluffy so it's hard to tell, but I would say he is at his ideal weight right now at 7.8 lbs.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Ideal weight @ 38- 40 lbs. It's tough to tell her fitness with all the coat, especially the butt fluff. So much butt fluff.


20150522_130719 by Kirsten, on Flickr


KG46 by Kirsten, on Flickr


KG33 by Kirsten, on Flickr


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I was finally able to get a few decent post-groom pictures last night.

Katie is hard; she has a flap of skin where her tuck should be (you can kind of see the light area between the end of her ribs and top of her thigh) and big thighs, so she always looks chunky. 














Tyson looks pretty good, I think. His hip bones weren't as noticeable when he got home from his shave.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

They look good!

Hazel has the flap of skin there too (forget what it's called). I thought it might be a puppy thing but it's still there. Maybe it's a female thing? Or maybe it's just random.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I think it's just random. Thud has it, too. 

Molly always looks fat, honestly, at least from some angles. She's got really big thighs and the flap AND she's black so it creates this chunky optical illusion - even when you can SEE her ribs. It's strange.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

CptJack said:


> I think it's just random. Thud has it, too.
> 
> Molly always looks fat, honestly, at least from some angles. She's got really big thighs and the flap AND she's black so it creates this chunky optical illusion - even when you can SEE her ribs. It's strange.


I think Sass mentioned that Squash has the same flap, so I'd go with random. Yep, Katie has the thighs, flap, and black thing going on. Often her back legs blend into one and she looks really, really big.

I can't see their individual ribs, but their spines and pelvic bones are noticeable. They kinda look like curly brackets sometimes when they curl up and their spines are much more obvious.

I'm really surprised at Tyson. His mom was _big_, but he's about the same size as Katie give or take a pound or two. He's gotten much leaner in the past year, too.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Yea, Pip and Squash almost always look fat in pictures. Squash can look super fit from one angle, then completely tubby from a slightly different angle. I don't know if it has something to do with being pure white and not getting a lot of contrast? But he also barely has a tuck even when you can see his ribs in pictures from the side. Pip's belly hangs low, too. He's never had a distinct tuck.

I've also multiple times had clients' dogs who, when I walk into a room and look at the dog think "whoa, we're going to have to have the overweight talk" and then get my hands on them and their weight feels fine. 

So I've come to be very wary of evaluating dogs' weights based on pictures. I really like to get my hands on a dog if possible.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Molly is strange in that she has an EXTREME tuck, even when she's overweight, but never has a waist from above. Her rib cage just isn't that wide (and neither is her chest). So there's not a lot of 'in' from straight above, if that makes sense. I mean clearly you can see her rib-cage, but it takes viewing from a slight angle, not straight down.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Hank is weird. He is very solid and thick compared to my shelties (similar size). He is not fat and is very athletic but he has virtually no tuck. From the top he has a waist but not from the side. His thighs are crazy huge. I feel like that is pretty common for terrier types- a lot are just muscle and not 'trim' per say. But then again cattle dogs are pretty stocky too.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kylie is actually my weirdest one, I think? Even though she is a little bit overweight and she has coat that makes her look more, she's just put together weird. Shortish legs, delicate/fine bonded, but she's got a HUGE FREAKING CHEST and torso. ...Honestly, though, thinking about it, she's built pretty much like, well. This:










Crazy chest drop but hair obscures most of her tuck.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Part of it with Squash, too, is that he is extremely muscular particularly in his rear legs and lower back, and has a very wide chest. He's swol. 

These three pictures were all taken within a few minutes of each other. To me, his appearance runs the gamut from chubby to toned to in between.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Molly is strange in that she has an EXTREME tuck, even when she's overweight, but never has a waist from above. Her rib cage just isn't that wide (and neither is her chest). So there's not a lot of 'in' from straight above, if that makes sense. I mean clearly you can see her rib-cage, but it takes viewing from a slight angle, not straight down.


Katie always had a waist, but last night when I was looking at her from above I couldn't see it. I don't know if it's the clip, her body changing, or the angle, but it was weird.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras said:


> Part of it with Squash, too, is that he is extremely muscular particularly in his rear legs and lower back, and has a very wide chest. He's swol.
> 
> These three pictures were all taken within a few minutes of each other. To me, his appearance runs the gamut from chubby to toned to in between.


I think he looks toned in all the pictures, but that could be because I "know" him.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

cookieface said:


> Katie always had a waist, but last night when I was looking at her from above I couldn't see it. I don't know if it's the clip, her body changing, or the angle, but it was weird.


I went looking for pictures to illustrate, because it is weird.



















Same day, minutes from each other. 

You can CLEARLY see her ribcage/ribs in the lower picture, but in the top she looks flat out fat.

And this one was like 3 days later:









Good shot of the skin flap, too.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Lots of muscle over the loin hides the waist? Guess this is why pictures cannot tell the whole story.

Ginger didn't have that skin flap when she arrived. One month it came back and the following month it lost the fatty layer inside so it is now a double layer of skin. Interesting feeling it recede week by week. Since she has quite an extreme rib cage she still has a tuck.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I think part of it with Hank is bone density. He is much 'denser' than the shelties (using them as comparison since they were the same size). If the shelties were as thick around as Hank they were fat. But he is like a rock. His leg bones and paws are much heavier set. 

I think it's just a breed thing. Some breeds are very muscular and defined (ie APBT) at a good weight whereas a saluki at a good weight is going to be lean looking and a rott or lab isn't going to have as much tuck. 

Mia is fat though.  I will admit that. She's also squishy feeling.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Density and bone is definitely a thing. Thud is NOT much bigger than a biggish lab, and he's got very good body condition but he weighs about 1/3 again as much as a golden or something. 










He just has a TRULY massive amount of bone. Like more bone than I've ever seen on any dog I've owned except my pyr. 

(And yeah, loin muscling is all I've got for Molly's wide back. IDEK)


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yep. Luna is the size of about a 45-55lb dog, and she weighs 65-70, not drastically overweight. Even just in feeling her you can feel she's just -solid-. It reminds me a lot of a mastiff build in that they're just physically substantial.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Watson has a lot of bone (thick legs, huge paws), but still manages to look quite skinny. He has a clearly defined waist from all angles, and when wet and the hair isn't floofy he looks really lean. His ribcage has popped a bit in the last year which makes him look less slab sided at least. His vet has ranked him a 4/5 on the 9 point scale which is perfect, but the behaviorist commented on how lean he was and asked if I wanted him like that and if I was restricting his calories to keep him so lean. I said I do prefer lean (which she should understand, she does agility), but that he eats 2.5c a day plus high calorie treats for training and she seemed satisfied. I was kind of surprised that she commented on it so much though, almost as if he was too lean.

Hazel throws me off. I think because she's a puppy and constantly growing, but some days she looks chubby and other days she looks like she needs some groceries. I just keep feeding her basically the same amount and figure it evens out.

On the subject of bone, my friend has two JRTs. The female is very light in bone and looks really thin. The male has a ton of bone and is just a big JRT and he looks chubby, but when you touch him he's solid as a rock with no flab. So yeah, visually even in person it's really hard to tell.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Bennie's stomach makes her look like she's still chunky in certain positions like sitting or laying down, or when she's sniffing outside. You can still see the outline of some of her ribs when this happens, but her stomach just puffs out. I don't know if her enlarged spleen has to do with it, or maybe she just lacks abdominal muscles? I have no idea really.

She's a lot thinner than the dog next to her, who is much stockier. But sometimes she looks so bulgy and... fat.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Eenypup said:


> Bennie's stomach makes her look like she's still chunky in certain positions like sitting or laying down, or when she's sniffing outside. You can still see the outline of some of her ribs when this happens, but her stomach just puffs out. I don't know if her enlarged spleen has to do with it, or maybe she just lacks abdominal muscles? I have no idea really.
> 
> She's a lot thinner than the dog next to her, who is much stockier. But sometimes she looks so bulgy and... fat.


Luna's belly does this too, although it's not nearly as bad as it was. She doesn't look like a dog that just had puppies anymore (her belly used to flap back and forth when she walked at any sort of not-slow pace), but there is still a bit of hanging skin that I'm guessing won't ever go away.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> Hazel throws me off. I think because she's a puppy and constantly growing, but some days she looks chubby and other days she looks like she needs some groceries. I just keep feeding her basically the same amount and figure it evens out.


Tyson looked chubby all the time as a puppy. After his first grooming appointment, he looked a little less round but still not as lean as Katie. 

What really throws me is their fur. It grows constantly, so it's hard to tell if they're getting furry or fat. I've learned to wait until after a trim to make any feeding adjustments.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

I totally agree that you can't tell with every dog whether or not they are at a healthy weight or overweight through pictures. Tucker and Maya are way too fluffy to tell by pictures. Sometimes I can get a good angle on Maya. She's rock solid, pure muscle like I-run-up-and-down-hills-all-day-and-run-3-miles-at-night-and-don't-ever-sleep (true). Tucker is nice and lean, maybe could stand to lose a pound or two, but he is black and even with his hair trimmed, it's about 4 inches in length. Never mind when he has his winter coat. Grace is hard like most black dogs, and she has such a wide and deep chest, broad shoulders, and then the skin flap thing combined with being big boned. Then she has the skinniest little butt if you see her from behind.

I still find it really interesting to see pictures of everyone's dogs and how they feel about their weight at the moment.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Left:
Too thin at about 52 lbs (on her arrival at my house as a new foster). Note that not only are her ribs all visible but that her spine shows visible and she lacks muscle tone. The ribs aren't actually a big deal.
Right: About 62 lbs, more muscle in her hips and a just a hint of ribs with a tuck. Pretty good weight, aiming still for more muscle.









About 67 lbs with better muscle. Close to her ideal weight, she's got a bit more tuck now but I don't have a recent side view. 









And for contrast, these two are only about 10 lbs different in weight here; Eva is a lot heavier than she looks for her size just due to structure and muscle, breed playing a big part there.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Eenypup; here is an example of the same thing with Luna.

Standing;


vs Sitting;


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh yea, when Squash sits down he looks totally obese.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Gypsy is shaped weirdly. She has a short neck that causes her to have skin rolls at the base of her neck. She even had rolls when she was almost emaciated. She has a round booty and large rib cage so she looks chunky at certain angles. I think she's at an ideal weight right now (maybe 50lbs?). 

Ryker is a twig and could gain a few. I'll post pics later.


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Here's a side shot of Sans standing I took at noon today









Seated









Seated - Straight...er









You can't tell because of her fur and such, but she's borderline anorexic with her weight, which I'm working on with our vet. I've also rarely taken a low-angle photo but the only angle she looks chubby is directly above because of her fur. When she's at a normal weight she is fairly straight (from above) and doesn't have a noticeable tuck.

_PS: Sorry for the gigantic pictures and safari height weeds in the background, we just survived a week of rain!_


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Gypsy. You can see her neck rolls


Ryker. His head looks way huge lol He has a tiny butt


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah. Add Thud to the 'looks fat when sitting or lying down' group. He just somehow puddles. Also his head and neck are enormous.


















When in reality.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Hank at a good weight. (all same day)

Side (no tuck!)










Top (waist!)










Side:










Front



















Those thighs


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Duke is definitely in the looks fat when sitting and laying down gang haha. He's got so much loose skin that seems to just gather, especially when he sits. 


















From the side he has a pretty dramatic tuck, probably looks so dramatic because his chest is massive. This is the best side-ish picture I can find right now... excuse the derpyness :redface:


His waist doesn't really show from above either.









I would like to see him lose a little weight/gain more muscle, but it's hard to get him in tiptop shape working full time and living in an apartment.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> Gypsy. You can see her neck rolls
> 
> 
> Ryker. His head looks way huge lol He has a tiny butt


I think Ryker looks good -- just needs to gain a bit of muscle but besides that I think he looks ideal.

I feel like I like my dogs on the thinner side after comparing photos... hmm but I guess it's also different when you see these dogs irl!


----------



## moluno (Apr 29, 2009)

This is where I try to keep Juno - she maintains well.

IMG_1099 by cinSun9, on Flickr

Cajun was a fat 60lb when we got her
IMG_0815 by cinSun9, on Flickr

She's usually just a titch under 50lb these days
IMG_1671 by cinSun9, on Flickr


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

taquitos said:


> I think Ryker looks good -- just needs to gain a bit of muscle but besides that I think he looks ideal.
> 
> I feel like I like my dogs on the thinner side after comparing photos... hmm but I guess it's also different when you see these dogs irl!


Yeah I thinks that's partially why he looks too skinny to me because he doesn't have much muscle mass


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy, just shy of 15 year old Border Collie, spayed female, fluctuates 28-29lbs. she's a touch on the thin side but a good weight(30lbs probably being the most ideal) but she's always been super lean. 








Sola, 9 month old Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever, intact female, 20.6lbs, she has she has just a touch of extra pudge but nothing major, she's lean enough for a puppy and has good muscle








Gem, almost 4 year old Heeler x GSD, spayed female, 42lbs perfect weight and condition 








Gypsy, almost 4 year old Heeler x, spayed female, 38lbs, good muscle but a little chunky, she is really hard to keep weight off because she is agile, a pig and a thief-terrible combo lol controlling her diet doesn't help when I turn my back and she is standing in the kitchen sink licking off the dishes. 








Pasiley, 3.5 year old Australian Shepherd, spayed female, 38lbs perfect weight!


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

moluno said:


> This is where I try to keep Juno - she maintains well.
> 
> IMG_1099 by cinSun9, on Flickr
> 
> ...


wow, nice looking dogs!


----------



## moluno (Apr 29, 2009)

Hector4 said:


> wow, nice looking dogs!


Thank you!!


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

sassafras said:


> I've also multiple times had clients' dogs who, when I walk into a room and look at the dog think "whoa, we're going to have to have the overweight talk" and then get my hands on them and their weight feels fine.
> 
> So I've come to be very wary of evaluating dogs' weights based on pictures. I really like to get my hands on a dog if possible.


I really thought I was going to need to have an overweight chat with my brother's friend about their dog we just dog sat recently. She looks overweight for sure. But after having her with us for a week and really getting lots of hands on time with her she really isn't that bad. Sure she could stand to loose a couple pounds but as what appears to be a rottie/shepherd mix I'd guess is between 65-70# a couple pounds aren't that huge a deal. 

Jubel had a nice tuck even when he got up to 57# before I knew better. All the fat went to his chest, he hovers between 45-47# now and I wouldn't say his tuck has changed significantly either way. He also has that skin flap but it's not huge.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

Updating this a bit since I finally hit Grace's ideal weight. You can see the muscle definition of her hind legs and abdomen. I don't have any shots of it, but she now has a nice tuck, distinct narrowing before her hips, and her rib cage is easily definable. 



















I haven't had her weighed in a while but I'd imagine she's 95-100 pounds. Looking back, at 110 she was pretty grossly fat. Very pleased to have her slim and fit - now just to keep her like that until spring.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

Updating this a bit since I finally hit Grace's ideal weight. You can see the muscle definition of her hind legs and abdomen. I don't have any shots of it, but she now has a nice tuck, distinct narrowing before her hips, and her rib cage is easily definable, her ribs can be felt without applying any pressure. 



















I haven't had her weighed in a while but I'd imagine she's 95-100 pounds. Looking back, at 110 she was pretty grossly fat. Very pleased to have her slim and fit - now just to keep her like that until spring.


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

I think Nova is pretty good. She has such a strange body structure its hard to tell if she is skinny, chubby or just right. Everytime I look at her she seems to look different lol! She also looks fat when she sits down.
She was 54 a while back and I brought her down to 50, but now she is 52 again and I would like to try and stay at an even 50. She really needs to gain a little more muscle as well.



























Also some people are saying their dogs have a tuck or something, what it that lol??


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

DogtorWho15 said:


> Also some people are saying their dogs have a tuck or something, what it that lol??


"Tuck" is the dog's waist, or the area between the rib cage and the rear legs.

This dog has a lot of tuck:









This dog has very little tuck:


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I love this thread.
I hope a lot of people will see this and figure out what a fit dog looks like.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

This is Soro from today (shave spot to remove lipoma next week). He is almost 10 years old and 71.7# as of today before breakfast. But I imagine once the lumps come out he may drop by a pound or so. 









This is him around 6 years old at ~65lb









This is him a year ago at ~75lb









He actually puts on weight very easily and when my mom took care of him when he was 2-3 years old, he was 75# and chubby. Under my care he has always been trim, but it wasn't until later in life that I intentionally did strength building exercises with him. He is maintaining 70 pretty easily. He is definitely not a conditioned performance dog but I would say he is more fit than your average pet. For his size and build, he is heavier than anyone would guess. I see lots of dogs 'bigger' than him that weigh 5-10 lbs less.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

HollowHeaven said:


> I love this thread.
> I hope a lot of people will see this and figure out what a fit dog looks like.


I hope so too! Fat dogs make me sad.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Hiraeth said:


> "Tuck" is the dog's waist, or the area between the rib cage and the rear legs.
> 
> This dog has a lot of tuck:
> 
> ...


To me, it looks like both those dogs have a good tuck in terms of healthy weight and low fat deposits. It just looks like a skin flap between belly and thigh in the second photo since there is clear definition of the rib cage and the hip joint. Hard to tell in a single pic though what is skin and what is "belly"









example is that both dogs have good "tucks" in this photo but as Chester has aged, he hasn't gained weight or lost much muscle really but over the past 2 1/2 years, his belly and chin and other places with a lot of skin have gotten way droopier. 









Whereas, not the greatest angles but, the schnoodle here has no tuck at all of any sort


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

136 vs 109


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Hector4 said:


> 136 vs 109


Wow I think he looks great at 109 lbs!!


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Wow I think he looks great at 109 lbs!!


Thanks, me too!


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

Hector4 said:


> 136 vs 109


109 looks really good on him 

I really like this thread! I'll post some pictures of my own dogs when I can.


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

CrystalGSD said:


> 109 looks really good on him
> 
> I really like this thread! I'll post some pictures of my own dogs when I can.


Thanks! I would have never thought that it would be possible. He's pretty low drive, mobility is also pretty limited. 136 was post spinal injury on a crap ton of meds and was still on meds.


----------



## MastiffGuy (Mar 23, 2015)

Hector4 said:


> Thanks! I would have never thought that it would be possible. He's pretty low drive, mobility is also pretty limited. 136 was post spinal injury on a crap ton of meds and was still on meds.


Think he looks good in both pics but looks better at 109 because of the better defined muscle tone.

Mouse currently around 185ish


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

This is Crystal, 6 y/o spayed female. She could stand to lose a few pounds (ribs are palpable but it takes a little bit of pressure) but she's mostly ok, especially considering how sedentary she is. I'd guess she's around 35-45 pounds right now.

































This is Hero, 19wks intact male. He's growing so he's all gangly and weird, lol. He's at what I'd call ideal. His ribs, spine, and hips are easily felt, but only some of his ribs are visible. He has weird structure so that even though he's skinny he has no tuck (or it is covered by that weird skin flap you guys were talking about earlier in the thread), but from the top he has a very visible waist. He's around 38 pounds now and growing.









^as you can see in this picture, the last three or so ribs are visible from above








^despite this, he barely has a side tuck


----------



## Whip (Jul 19, 2015)

Millie has sort of an odd shape. Her chest is quite broad for her size and her tuck is minimal even at a good weight. By the time she has a good tuck, she is too skinny and her spine protrudes a bit.

Here, ideally I'd want a slightly more defined tuck, but it's a good weight for her. I think you can tell from the shadows in the picture that her waist goes in quite a bit.









30 lbs. seems to be her ideal. Millie has been a very active dog her whole life, but for some reason just does not seem to build the muscle I'd like in her legs.

Some of her over the years:


















(Definition between her ribcage and waist.)

Here's Millie now. She's 14 and has DM, so she's more lacking in muscle than ever. 









Fable is at a good weight now, but I don't have any recent pictures that are good examples. Ever since she was a sickly little pup with coccidia she's been on the skinny side. She's very hard to keep weight on.

She was pretty gangly and bony in these, though it's partially disguised by fluff:




























She's a little taller than Millie, but her ideal is also about 30 lbs.


----------

